# Can two PCs be networked using mobile hotspot



## patkim (Sep 26, 2015)

Using a router I am able to connect my PC & laptop over the LAN IP addresses. I wish to achieve the same using mobile hotspot. Is it possible?

When I create a hotspot on my android mobile and connect my PC and laptop to it, each receives dynamic IP address. However pinging each other or connecting remote desktop does not work. Is it possible to network the two using mobile hotspot? Is there anything else I need to do. Thx


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2015)

run ipconfig /all on desktop & laptop & post results here.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes, both PCs can be connected via a mobile hotspot... Try enabling network visibility in both the computers in all three domains


----------



## patkim (Sep 29, 2015)

yes thanks and it worked eventually. Something seemed to have been blocking access in my comodo firewall. If I completely disable the firewall including its service, then i am able to connect the two (remote desktop) when using mobile hotspot!


----------

